
New Startup Incubator (in Austin, TX) Adds New Mentors, Calls for Companies to Join - tomh
http://austinist.com/2009/03/11/startup_incubator_adds_new_mentors.php
======
minalecs
have never been to austin, but I imagine its very hot there in the summer :)

